# ZTR Podium MMX ?



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

ZTR Podium MMX

The Podium MMX is the successor to the heralded ZTR Race 7000. Featuring a nearly identical profile to the Race 7000, the Podium MMX weighs just 284 grams and is over 21mm wide inside. Utilizing a different alloy than the Race 7000, the new rim also features an improved drilling geometry for better nipple alignment and improved fatigue resistance.

available in 26″, 32 hole only

Saw this on an Italian forum, thought some peeps might be interrested...


----------



## Smart Sam (Jul 12, 2008)

Best news I've heard all day.


__
https://flic.kr/p/3852828060


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

Wonder if they still have a weight limit ?


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Wonder if they will release a 29" version of this wheel?


----------



## jmartpr (Jun 16, 2008)

Yes...they still have the same weight limit and 29" will probably be available as the current ZTR Race 7000 will be discontinued.


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

These rim weights are scary for how wide that rim is, why is it that Stan's has cornered the market on rims this light, mavic and dt swiss really have nothing that can touch this (I'm not counting the xcr 330 rims).


----------



## ~ScaryFast~ (Jan 22, 2004)

More info that I saw on a German WW forum. Much more exciting than a ZTR Race 7000 replacement rim that weighs the same, I am stoked about a new ZTR355 that weighs less than the current Olympics.....and a proper ZTR rim for cyclocross! Check the original post to see the rim profiles.

from forum.light-bikes.de:

http://www.forum.light-bikes.de/showthread.php?p=120959

The ZTR Race 7000 rim did more than find its way to the bikes of some of the world's most elite professionals; it has inspired the development of four new rim models for 2010. Sabine Spitz, Lance Armstrong, Dave Wiens, Mary McConneloug, Todd Wells, Geoff Kabush and countless others selected the Race 7000 rims when their races counted the most. The extensive feedback received was then used to develop the best tubeless rims available. 
It is important to recognize that low weight alone does not make a good rim. The patented inner shape which traps air pressure better than any other is the secret to the performance of the ZTR rim line. 
Key features shared among the new flagship ZTR Podium MMX, ZTR Alpine, ZTR Summit and as yet unnamed ZTR road project are as follows.
Improved tire stabilization by way of shorter sidewalls and increased inside widths
Easier tire inflation than previous models
Improved ability to trap air pressure
Shorter sidewalls to decrease the chances of denting and improve tire performance

ZTR Podium MMX	
The Podium MMX is the successor to the heralded ZTR Race 7000. Featuring a nearly identical profile to the Race 7000, the Podium MMX weighs just 284 grams and is over 21mm wide inside. Utilizing a different alloy than the Race 7000, the new rim also features an improved drilling geometry for better nipple alignment and improved fatigue resistance.
Available in 26", 32 hole only

ZTR Alpine	
Similar to the ever popular ZTR Olympic rim the Alpine is lighter than the Olympic at only 330 grams. In addition, the Alpine measures 20mm inside, rather than 18mm which combined with the shorter sidewalls will stabilize tires as well as most 28mm wide rims.
Available in 26" only
28 hole and 32 hole drilling

ZTR Summit	
Similar to the ZTR 355 rim the Summit is lighter than the 355 at only 340 grams. The Summit's disc specific design gains 2mm in inside width over the 355 at 21mm which combined with the shorter sidewalls will stabilize tires as well as most 30mm wide rims.
Available as a 26" rim in 24, 28 and 32 hole drilling
Available as a 29" rim in 32 hole drilling

ZTR "Road and Cyclocross"	
Tubeless compatibility, 350 grams and machined sidewalls . The ZTR rim line will add a road and cyclocross model that is a bit wider than traditional clincher rims with an eye towards exceptional tire stability and ride quality. Tubeless is the future of road and cyclocross racing and NoTubes will be leading the way.
Available in 700c, drilling options to be determined


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

jmartpr said:


> Yes...they still have the same weight limit and 29" will probably be available as the current ZTR Race 7000 will be discontinued.


Wonder if they will be available rim only or if you will have to buy the wheelset?

Anybody know?


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

*ZTR Podium MMX Wheelset*

great timing, i'd been slowly saving up for a ZTR Race 7000 wheelset & would have been really miffed to miss the new ZTR Podium MMX rims

...any ideas what MMX stands for?

here's the same Eurobike press release + graphics of the new rims


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

culturesponge said:


> great timing, i'd been slowly saving up for a ZTR Race 7000 wheelset & would have been really miffed to miss the new ZTR Podium MMX rims
> 
> ...any ideas what *MMX* stands for?
> 
> here's the same Eurobike press release + graphics of the new rims


2010.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

Le Duke said:


> 2010.


thanks, i flunked greek @ skule


----------



## morrisgarages (Jan 25, 2009)

I hate it when they put a rider weight limit on stuffs. What's the lightest wheelset out there that doesn't have a rider weight limit?


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

If MMX is anything like the old DT Swiss MMX Ti spokes, it means Metal Matrix Composite.


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

Going off scrub rotors metal matrix= expensive, do you know if prices are the same for the new podium mmx and other rims.


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

friend came back from Eurobike, talked with Notube's staff .

available soon , in October


----------



## jmartpr (Jun 16, 2008)

morrisgarages said:


> I hate it when they put a rider weight limit on stuffs. What's the lightest wheelset out there that doesn't have a rider weight limit?


Probably using the Olympic replacement rim, ZTR Alpine, and some Tune/Extralite hubs with DT or Spain spokes...or you can also do the American Classic/DT/Alpine combo stright from No Tubes and save some cash.


----------



## rfxc (Oct 18, 2004)

anybody get their hands on one yet? 

I float between 165lbs and 175lbs... so I'm pondering whether I can pull this off...


----------



## Mike B. (Feb 21, 2004)

I don't want this to be spammy in nature but I know several of you have been waiting for info. The magazine ads are starting to show but of course those are submitted three months in advance at a minimum. The first production sets are being built this week but won't be on the website for a few more days at least. Contact your LBS or give us a call.


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

but i saw it on ebay.de and in a webshop in germany


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

me too, bookmarked it over a week ago http://www.egle-parts.de

they have 3 MMX wheel builds already for sale

NoTubes ZTR Podium MMX
TUNE King&Kong Disc 32h
Sapim CX Ray 
DT Swiss Alloy Nips

1222g @ EUR 849,00


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

After all the horror stories we've read about Tune rear hubs, I have a hard time understanding why some people still think it's a good idea to buy them.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

sfer1 said:


> After all the horror stories we've read about Tune rear hubs, I have a hard time understanding why some people still think it's a good idea to buy them.


lol, then perhaps you should do us all a favour then & write to Tune and ask them to stop manufacturing hubs


----------



## B R H (Jan 13, 2004)

Same ERDs? I have some wheels with Olympic rims that are about at the end of their useful lives.


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

culturesponge said:


> lol, then perhaps you should do us all a favour then & write to Tune and ask them to stop manufacturing hubs


Why would they stop if there're so many morons willing to pay a lot for crap?


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

Tiffster said:


> Wonder if they still have a weight limit ?


Per the NoTubes Newsletter:

*"Last but not least is the ZTR Podium MMX wheelset taking the place of the Race 7000 wheels. The rim itself is slightly heavier than the Race 7000 rim but because we always over stated the wheel weight, we'll still be around 1210 grams complete with American Classic disc hubs and DT Revolution spokes (Lefty and 15mm options available). The suggested weight limit of 170 pounds remains for these race day wheels. Crash replacement policy is the same as well, for $100 we'll completely rebuild the wheel with new spokes and rim as required in the event of crash or accident"*


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

sfer1 said:


> Why would they stop if there're so many morons willing to pay a lot for crap?


grrr down tiger ....lots of anger there sfer1 - been burn't have we?

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=565934

been watching this thread, might be early days yet but not many peeps have posted any probs/grumbles

i'm REALLY happy with my DT 190's & plan to build another wheelset based on them soon(ish) for a 29" build, had a look at Tune Prince/Princess hubs but they seem to be err, "high maintenance" or as you might say "made of poop"


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

culturesponge said:


> grrr down tiger ....lots of anger there sfer1 - been burn't have we?
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=565934
> 
> ...


Nope, I haven't been burnt. I did my research before buying my hubs. Sadly, many other people didn't. What bothers me most is that some people who had problems with them still recommend them just because they're light and come in different colors.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

*Podium MMX 29" rims*



sfer1 said:


> Nope, I haven't been burnt. I did my research before buying my hubs. Sadly, many other people didn't. What bothers me most is that some people who had problems with them still recommend them just because they're light and come in different colors.


i'm glad to hear it

that must be the weight weenie sickness driving normally sensible peeps into making terrible wheelbuilding decisions

they do look really great though

...................

still no sign of MMX on Notubes's website, does anyone know if there will be a MMX 29" rim?


----------



## jmartpr (Jun 16, 2008)

All the new rims will be delivered to Stans during the Month of November & december.
Here you have the dates:

Alpine, 26", 32h, black - November 23rd
Alpine, 26", 32h, white - December 28th
Alpine, 26", 28h, black - December 28th
Crest, 26", 32h, black - November 23rd
Crest, 26", 32h, white - December 28th
Crest, 26", 28h, black - December 28th
Crest, 29", 32h, black - December 28th
Crest, 29", 32h, white - December 28th

Love the coments on the Tune hubs that always pop here.....I do admit they have a bad rep from the 2008 batch that had problems and their customer service may not be the best or fastest. But if you want the lightest is either Tune or Extralite. Personally I had the problem myself and they fixed the hub...my current setup (prince/princess) has been perfect from the first day and we have sold a large quantity of hubs and wheelsets in 2009 that have been perfect fromt he first day.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

jmartpr said:


> All the new rims will be delivered to Stans during the Month of November & december.
> Here you have the dates:
> 
> Alpine, 26", 32h, black - November 23rd
> ...


that's great info, any ZTR Podium MMX?? (this is a ZTR Podium MMX thread!)


----------



## awetdog (May 8, 2009)

culturesponge said:


> thanks, i flunked greek @ skule


not sure greek would have helped, roman numerals 'n' all


so, can alpine or crest handle 90kg/195 pounds?


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

culturesponge said:


> that's great info, any ZTR Podium MMX?? (this is a ZTR Podium MMX thread!)


They actually have (had) some MMX Podium rims in stock. I have a rear wheel on the way right now.


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

If the MMX Podium rims are similar to the ZTR Race rims, they don't inspire me any confidence. The 170 pound rider weight limit, the 33 psi maximum and this:

http://messageboard.notubes.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=1926

Sissiest MTB rims ever!


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

*"its all greek to me"*



awetdog said:


> not sure greek would have helped, roman numerals 'n' all
> 
> 
> so, can alpine or crest handle 90kg/195 pounds?


he-he, i grew up watching the BBC, at the end of every programme is the production date is in roman numerals, it was (almost) like going to college just reading the credits

rim duration depends on so many factors, Summit (aka Crest) looks great for a hardtail...

but prob better to email Notubes for better info or post questions on the Notubes message board

http://messageboard.notubes.com/


----------



## Ole (Feb 22, 2004)

sfer1 said:


> If the MMX Podium rims are similar to the ZTR Race rims, they don't inspire me any confidence. The 170 pound rider weight limit, the 33 psi maximum and this:
> 
> http://messageboard.notubes.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=1926
> 
> Sissiest MTB rims ever!


I've built more than 100 wheels using the Race 7000 the last 2 years, and I build them at 110kg average, which translates to 130-140kg on the rear drive side and front disc side. I get serious dimpling, but no problems later on. The wheels become very, very stiff and stable when tensioned like that. I see no reason to follow Notubes' recommandations for building them with max 95kg, in fact, then you get so low tension that you regularly have spokes reaching 0kg, and this increases fatigue a lot. I have a self-imposed rider weight limit of 85kg (187lbs) on the wheels I build with Race 7000, and even at that weight, riders are reporting back with "very stiff and fast wheels".

Ole.


----------



## jmartpr (Jun 16, 2008)

sfer1 said:


> If the MMX Podium rims are similar to the ZTR Race rims, they don't inspire me any confidence. The 170 pound rider weight limit, the 33 psi maximum and this:
> 
> http://messageboard.notubes.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=1926
> 
> Sissiest MTB rims ever!


I agree that there are stiffer rims out there but at what weight....I see no reason for not recommending them when these wheels only get rave reviews, are run by so many racers and have become the standard in MTB. I personally weight 190 lbs and have been riding them for a long time without any problems.....I even use close to 40 psi sometimes (depending on terrain). We have sold 100s of these (race, Olympic, 355) and I have done not a single warranty on more than two years that we have carried the brand. Of course...lets start with the basic...these are XC rims...so no big drops or air time is allowed because you would be using the wrong tool for the job.


----------



## formulaone33 (Jul 20, 2008)

The new rims are lighter but how do they fit in the lineup? Is one of them lighter but as strong as a ZTR Arch..perhaps the Alpine?


----------



## jack likes bikes (Jun 12, 2008)

has anyone heard about the Alpine or new Olympic rim? and the Podium MMX wheels are in stock http://www.notubes.com/product_info.php/products_id/488


----------



## formulaone33 (Jul 20, 2008)

I called NoTubes today. I got a message that they were busy. I left a message and asked for a call back.


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

I just got my MMX rear wheel. With the yellow tape and the tire valve, 666g (sorry those of you that are superstitious), and 665g post sticker removal. And here I was hoping that it'd come in underweight. Oh well, I can take solace in knowing that I have a little extra strength in my wheel.


----------



## iRoNeTiK (Feb 22, 2007)

Ah! I was going to get Olympic "extra light" rims with AC Hubs but now I will wait for the Alpines since they are lighter and wider, 20mm compared to 18, should help with tire pressure and stability right?


----------



## jack likes bikes (Jun 12, 2008)

I just got a email asking them when the new Olympic (Alpine) rims would be in and they said about 2 weeks


----------



## formulaone33 (Jul 20, 2008)

Notubes called me back.

The Alpine is just as strong as an Olympic but lighter and with better fat tire stability.

The Summit is just as strong as a ZTR355 but lighter and with better fat tire stability.

I wish there was a lighter version of the Arch and Flow.


----------



## more tech please. (Aug 19, 2007)

Ole said:


> I've built more than 100 wheels using the Race 7000 the last 2 years, and I build them at 110kg average, which translates to 130-140kg on the rear drive side and front disc side. I get serious dimpling, but no problems later on. The wheels become very, very stiff and stable when tensioned like that. I see no reason to follow Notubes' recommandations for building them with max 95kg, in fact, then you get so low tension that you regularly have spokes reaching 0kg, and this increases fatigue a lot. I have a self-imposed rider weight limit of 85kg (187lbs) on the wheels I build with Race 7000, and even at that weight, riders are reporting back with "very stiff and fast wheels".
> 
> Ole.


with these wheels, the key isn't the amount of tension...but how close the DS/NDS disparity is. I have also built many of these and more tension does not make them stronger. feeling stiffer? maybe a bit....but they won't stay true any longer just because of the extra tension....they may actually lose their true quicker. A properly built wheels with a close disparity you should never have any spokes zeroing out.


----------



## mtok77 (Nov 5, 2005)

How much stronger 355 is than Olympic?

I am planning on a new wheelset but can't decide the rims.


----------



## amillmtb (Jun 24, 2005)

mtok77 said:


> How much stronger 355 is than Olympic?
> 
> I am planning on a new wheelset but can't decide the rims.


I couldnt tell a difference. But, I'm 150 lbs and only ride XC. I own Olympics, and have ridden 355's. The Olympics are lighter by a lot, maybe 70g per rim. My Olympics came in at 332g and 333g. The 355's are about 400-410g a piece.


----------



## fabrice leclezio (Jun 25, 2009)

Nice discussion... I have the olympic 28H/dt 240s.
What tires are you using on these rims for xc marathon competitions for allround terrain like cape epic.

I use Larsen TT standart tire + rimstrip at 28psi front and 32psi rear but it looks a bit slow. 

I like the Python tubeless light a lot but i am afraid to use hutchinson standart tire.

Thanks for info


----------



## Ole (Feb 22, 2004)

more tech please. said:


> with these wheels, the key isn't the amount of tension...but how close the DS/NDS disparity is. I have also built many of these and more tension does not make them stronger. feeling stiffer? maybe a bit....but they won't stay true any longer just because of the extra tension....they may actually lose their true quicker. A properly built wheels with a close disparity you should never have any spokes zeroing out.


I agree about having even tension on each side, that's always important regardless of the rim. But in the case of Race 7000, the rim will always end up bulging what seems to be a fixed amount around the nipples. If you build with low tension, you don't have the bulging when you first start using the wheels, but the constant beating from the nipples as the rim flexes when you bang into rocks and roots and do small drops will eventually make the rim deform, and you have to re-tension and true the wheel often as this process continues. If you build with high enough tension that the rim has already deformed in this matter, very little, if any, further derformation takes place. At least, that's what I've found with the 100+ wheels I've built for racers using this rim. In fact, the first time I built with the Race 7000 two years ago, was my own 1093g wheelset, and I had tensioned what seemed like a good amount for that rim. I rode it on icy roads and trails during the winter and all was fine. But after the first really technical race in the spring, I noticed serious bulging, and was surprised at how quickly the rim reached what seemed like the end of it's life. The wheels had remained straight with very little bulging for months of riding on smooth surfaces, but 90 minutes of hard racing changed it completely. But to my surprise, the bulging never got worse, and after a tune-up after the race, the wheels have needed very little TLC for two whole race seasons of very rocky/rooty race courses.

Ole.


----------



## amillmtb (Jun 24, 2005)

The Alpine and the Crest are now in stock on Notubes web site, as of yesterday:

http://www.notubes.com/ztr_rims.php


----------



## durk onion (Jun 12, 2007)

amillmtb said:


> The Alpine and the Crest are now in stock on Notubes web site, as of yesterday:
> 
> http://www.notubes.com/ztr_rims.php


Thanks for the heads up, I just ordered an Alpine wheel set.


----------



## fabrice leclezio (Jun 25, 2009)

They looks nice...
Witch hub is faster, offering less rolling resistance?
Dt 240s or American classic?


----------



## formulaone33 (Jul 20, 2008)

fabrice leclezio said:


> They looks nice...
> Witch hub is faster, offering less rolling resistance?
> Dt 240s or American classic?


The American Classic hubs are a little more free spinning than the DT Hubs. This is because they use bearings with lower friction seals. This also means they need to be looked after more carefully than the DT hubs since the lower frictions seals do not keep water and fine dirt out as well. As always, its a tradeoff. You need to go with what is right for you.

FYI, the bearings in new AC and WTB hubs are stainless so rusting is not an issue.


----------



## fabrice leclezio (Jun 25, 2009)

formulaone33 said:


> The American Classic hubs are a little more free spinning than the DT Hubs. This is because they use bearings with lower friction seals. This also means they need to be looked after more carefully than the DT hubs since the lower frictions seals do not keep water and fine dirt out as well. As always, its a tradeoff. You need to go with what is right for you.
> 
> FYI, the bearings in new AC and WTB hubs are stainless so rusting is not an issue.


Thanks a lot for your feed back...
I used Dt 240/ztr olympic/dt supercomp since 1 year for traning and competition. Approx 10 hours a week, we have lots of mud here in Mauritius and, in fact, I still didn' t have to change bearring but now, they start to stick a bit, verry little.

So for our condition, may be it is better to sacrify a bit of free wheeling and take dt again?

Thanks.


----------



## two-one (Aug 7, 2008)

I just noticed that the Podium MMX wheelset is being offered in a 2-2 cross front & 2-1 cross rear wheellacing! Pretty spectaculair, or vulnerable? That must be with 28 spokes, right?


----------



## akazan (Jul 9, 2005)

*ZTR. Summit*

Any news yet from Stans when will ZTR Summit be available?
I'm going for ZTR Summit for my 29'r wheelset.


----------



## Mike B. (Feb 21, 2004)

The Summit name never made it through to production, they are known as the Crest now.


----------



## Epic-o (Feb 24, 2007)

Mike B, 

Can you say us something about this rim (ZTR265 decal)?? Is it the special rim made for the sponsored riders?


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

here my ZTR MMX ready to be installed on bike


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

and here , before to be assembled at the shop


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

very nice, what's the build eliflap? (i wonder how heavy those stickers are)

we're stuck waiting a few more weeks for our hubs to arrive to build up a Podium MMX wheelset, mrs culturesponge's new wheels might come in @ 1185g ...if were lucky


----------



## Mike B. (Feb 21, 2004)

They're most likely Race or Race 7000 rims with a custom decal. We've never made anything we called a ZTR 265. Quite a few custom decals have popped up around Europe that we don't really have anything to do with.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

what spokes did you use?


----------



## dannyharris17 (Jan 6, 2009)

iv just had a set made up hope to get them this week
Custom Wheelset
Cannondale Lefty Front Hub black
American Classic Rear Hub black
DT Revolution spokes black
DT Alloy nipples red
ZTR Podium Rims black
should be around the 1210g mark
dont know about the 20-27 psi limit mmm very low


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

culturesponge said:


> very nice, what's the build eliflap? (i wonder how heavy those stickers are)
> 
> we're stuck waiting a few more weeks for our hubs to arrive to build up a Podium MMX wheelset, mrs culturesponge's new wheels might come in @ 1185g ...if were lucky


sorry for delay in replying

built with Tune hubs:

Cannonball front and Kong SS at rear

C-Xray Sapim spokes

green nipples

removed stickers

532 g front wheel , 648 g rear wheel ..... *1180 g*


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

*happy*



mtnbikej said:


> Per the NoTubes Newsletter:
> 
> *"Last but not least is the ZTR Podium MMX wheelset taking the place of the Race 7000 wheels. The rim itself is slightly heavier than the Race 7000 rim but because we always over stated the wheel weight, we'll still be around 1210 grams complete with American Classic disc hubs and DT Revolution spokes (Lefty and 15mm options available). The suggested weight limit of 170 pounds remains for these race day wheels. Crash replacement policy is the same as well, for $100 we'll completely rebuild the wheel with new spokes and rim as required in the event of crash or accident"*


BTW they are very prompt and pleasant with their crash replacement policy. I dented a Race 7000 when I flatted on a long, rocky descent. They replace it with the Podium. I have not ridden it yet though.


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

Where can I buy just the rim....


----------



## jordanrosenbach3 (Jan 6, 2007)

you can get them at starbike.com, but they are pretty expensive:

http://www.starbike.com/php/product_info.php?lang=en&pid=13254


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

nikoli8 said:


> Where can I buy just the rim....


i've seen a pair listed on ebay


----------



## zhengki (Apr 28, 2009)

I tried to order ztr podium mmx rims at starbike but they're out of stock.
Any other internet store selling them?


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

are the old olympics & the new alpine rims strong enough for moderate air time (3-4ft).
I'm 137lbs & have never had a problem with mavic 717 disc rims.. just wondering if I could get away with a lighter rim?


----------



## pop_martian (Mar 20, 2007)

scant said:


> are the old olympics & the new alpine rims strong enough for moderate air time (3-4ft).
> I'm 137lbs & have never had a problem with mavic 717 disc rims.. just wondering if I could get away with a lighter rim?


3-4 ft jumps is well outside the intended use of these rims!


----------



## Theunsgoosen (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi Ole, what combination rims, hubs and spokes did you use to build the 1093g wheelset? T


----------



## morrisgarages (Jan 25, 2009)

Guys, I'm planning to get a pair of Podium MMX but my weigh hover around 170-175lbs with gear on. I ride moderate to aggressive xc, can these wheels take it? Any of you guys ride these rims while being over the weight limit? Thanks guys!


----------



## pop_martian (Mar 20, 2007)

morrisgarages said:


> Guys, I'm planning to get a pair of Podium MMX but my weigh hover around 170-175lbs with gear on. I ride moderate to aggressive xc, can these wheels take it? Any of you guys ride these rims while being over the weight limit? Thanks guys!


I'm 175 with gear and haven't had any issues!


----------



## morrisgarages (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks pop! Just between us, ever did any small jumps/drops on them?


----------



## pop_martian (Mar 20, 2007)

morrisgarages said:


> Thanks pop! Just between us, ever did any small jumps/drops on them?


But of course! I was a little timid on them at first, but since then I have learned that they can take a surprisingly large amount of abuse.:thumbsup:


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

When I started using mine, I was in the 195lb range with gear. It was a Race7000 front and the MMX rear. Drops, yes. Up to about 2 - 2 1/2'. Jumps, not really, more like big hops on the trail. However, I did some long races with some pretty fast knarly rock garden downhills. Never had an issue. I'm down to 173-175 geared up now, and don't even think about it anymore. More worried about ripping a tire sidewall than anything else.

Oh, and this was on high volume low pressure tires: Race King SS 2.2, tubeless with Stan's, front pressure around 23-25psi, rear 25-28 psi.


----------



## morrisgarages (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks pop and blowncivic! I'm on ztr alpines now and want to shift to something lighter. I think I'll take the plunge then. Thanks guys!


----------



## Hardtailforever (Feb 11, 2004)

New ZTR Podium MMX wheels are being built with a light version of the NoTubes-designed hub. After seeing these hubs, I believe they are superior in freehub design to the old AC hubs, so better durability at the same weight, and lower price. Sweet!

I'm not quite sure if it's enough to tempt me away from my beloved DT 190 hubs, but seing as the wheelset is the only way to get the MMX rim in the USA, it's almost tempting. Still, the Alpine/190 setup is also sweet and very close in overall weight, and likely stiffer.


----------



## bikerboyj17 (Dec 18, 2007)

You can get the podium mmx from wiggle with free shipping to the USA.


----------



## JesseMelamed (Aug 23, 2010)

Hardtailforever said:


> New ZTR Podium MMX wheels are being built with a light version of the NoTubes-designed hub. After seeing these hubs, I believe they are superior in freehub design to the old AC hubs, so better durability at the same weight, and lower price. Sweet!.


Do you have any idea when that wheelset with those new hubs will be available. im planning on getting the mmx podium wheelset fairly soon but if a new version is coming out i might just have to wait.
thanks


----------



## xtremgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi ! I have a question about the podium MMX wheelset

What kind of tires can you run on these? Are they tubeless (UST) tire or normal tire used without tubes? Can you use tubes with them? Also, by low pressure, what does it means exactly? I have a tendency to put lots of air in my tires when rolling on very fast terrain (read no rocky gardens, etc.), can these wheels be ok?


----------



## pop_martian (Mar 20, 2007)

xtremgirl said:


> Hi ! I have a question about the podium MMX wheelset
> 
> What kind of tires can you run on these? Are they tubeless (UST) tire or normal tire used without tubes? Can you use tubes with them? Also, by low pressure, what does it means exactly? I have a tendency to put lots of air in my tires when rolling on very fast terrain (read no rocky gardens, etc.), can these wheels be ok?


All your answers are here: http://www.notubes.com/ZTR-Podium-26-MMX-Wheelset-P714C57.aspx


----------



## xtremgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

thanks

if I get it right, I can ride them with tubes & regular tires or with regular tires converted to tubeless using stan's no tubes system but I will not be able to use UST tires. Am I correct?

Also, what is 33 psi ? I mean, I don't know much about psi.. I just inflate my tires until they are hard...


----------



## Fakie1999 (Feb 14, 2010)

xtremgirl said:


> thanks
> 
> if I get it right, I can ride them with tubes & regular tires or with regular tires converted to tubeless using stan's no tubes system but I will not be able to use UST tires. Am I correct?
> 
> Also, what is 33 psi ? I mean, I don't know much about psi.. I just inflate my tires until they are hard...


yes. UST tires can be used, but will be hard to mount.

As for 33 psi, you better get a gauge! I run 20 psi in my tires. I like the ride and speed of low pressure.


----------



## pop_martian (Mar 20, 2007)

xtremgirl said:


> thanks
> 
> if I get it right, I can ride them with tubes & regular tires or with regular tires converted to tubeless using stan's no tubes system but I will not be able to use UST tires. Am I correct?
> 
> Also, what is 33 psi ? I mean, I don't know much about psi.. I just inflate my tires until they are hard...


If you are prepared to spend the money that these wheels cost then surely you must have a PSI gauge already, right?


----------

